# Calls You Own



## boparks (Dec 30, 2010)

Since there's been some discussion and there's still 83 days to kill...what calls do you have?? 

I know some of you like Nitro and Sheldon have cases full

I have:

Box Calls:

Dickie Champion Boxes
Albert Paul Boxes 
Billy White Hustlin Hen
Doug Camp
Lonnie Mabry Boxes
Lynch Fool Proof
Lynch World Champion
Preston Pittman
Redhead Osage
Southland

Primos, Lohman, Penns Woods, HS Srutt yelper, & others


Pot Calls:

Dickie Champion
Cody
David Mills
Legacy
Lonnie Mabry
Robert Brothers
Straight Creek
Tim Sandford
Woodhaven
Reynolds

Mouth Calls

Dickie Champion Down & Dirty 
Tommy Walton Cracked Corn

I've got others but I'll have to look at em


----------



## Gadget (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't have any callers............ use natural voice and privet leaves.


Callers are for people who don't know how to hunt......


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 30, 2010)

My favorite is my Davids Mills birds eye maple call.  It's the best sounding call I have.  

I'm going to have to have him make me another as soon as I can get some money.


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Dec 30, 2010)

I aint got much, but what i do have counts! 

Mouth Calls:
Primos Super Dome Triple Reed Bat Cut (terrible)
Tom Teasers Pro Series Blood Cut
Tom Teasers Redneck Hen (2)
Tom Teasers Call Girl

Slate Calls
Primos Jackpot Glass Slate
Tom Teasers Slate

Box Calls
HS Strutt Field Champion

Push Button
Primos Spring Hen 

I dont carry all these to the woods. I just carry  my Tom Teasers Blood Cut, Redneck Hen, and Call Girl along with my Tom Teasers slate and the box call on occasion.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 30, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> My favorite is my Davids Mills birds eye maple call.  It's the best sounding call I have.
> 
> I'm going to have to have him make me another as soon as I can get some money.




David makes a good un.......... buying a 10yr supply of 13's set the custom call budget back a little ehh........


----------



## boparks (Dec 30, 2010)

Gadget said:


> Don't have any callers............ use natural voice and privet leaves.
> 
> 
> Callers are for people who don't know how to hunt......



Thats why you've killed several and some of us have only killed a couple...I knew you had a secret


----------



## Gadget (Dec 30, 2010)

boparks said:


> Thats why you've killed several and some of us have only killed a couple


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's my prettiest call.  That's a fancy Nicaraguan cocobolo.


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 30, 2010)

Gadget said:


> David makes a good un.......... buying a 10yr supply of 13's set the custom call budget back a little ehh........



That's funny right there.   Now Rick, you know I am a pattern freak.  They won't last that long.  And besides I already told my buddy I would sell him a box since he wants to give those 7's a try.


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 30, 2010)

Bo, I hate to even think about listing them. Makes me think of all the money I've spent down through the years. But I have a few.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 30, 2010)

Seems like I remember having one by some guy by the name of Neil Cost...


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 30, 2010)

Gadget said:


> Seems like I remember having one by some guy by the name of Neil Cost...



I thought you told me you got that call at Walmart!


----------



## hawglips (Dec 30, 2010)

Gadget said:


> Don't have any callers............ use natural voice and privet leaves.
> 
> 
> Callers are for people who don't know how to hunt......


----------



## six (Dec 30, 2010)

Walmart mouth call
Walmart pot call
MKW Trumpet
Some other Trumpet, forgot the guys name, Marlin or Merlin something


----------



## J Gilbert (Dec 30, 2010)

I've only got a few so far, I never bought any before last season.

Rut N Strut copper in a laminate pot
David Halloran aluminum in a birdseye maple pot
Giving Glory aluminum over slate in a cocobolo pot
Tom's Teaser glass in a walnut pot
Tom's Teaser diaphragms
MKW delrin trumpet
Scott's Cutter cedar/walnut/birch
and I keep a Woods Wise Mystic box for the wet days when I don't want to ruin the Scott's Cutter

I'm planning on picking up some more calls before spring, right now I'm going to get some Rut N Strut Diaphragms, maybe another pot call from Tim Sandford or possibly Mr. Chadwick since he's so close to me, and hopefully a Bob Harwell box if I have the $$$


----------



## boparks (Dec 30, 2010)

Gadget said:


> Seems like I remember having one by some guy by the name of Neil Cost...



Seems I've heard of him but didn't know that he started making calls after retiring from the space program....ah....maybe it's Neil Armstrong I'm thinking of


I have yet to even have the pleasure of holding one of Mr Cost's box calls


----------



## J Gilbert (Dec 30, 2010)

six said:


> Walmart mouth call
> Some other Trumpet, forgot the guys name, Marlin or Merlin something



I hear ol' Merlin is a wizard with wood


----------



## Nitro (Dec 30, 2010)

boparks said:


> Seems I've heard of him but didn't know that he started making calls after retiring from the space program....ah....maybe it's Neil Armstrong I'm thinking of
> 
> 
> I have yet to even have the pleasure of holding one of Mr Cost's box calls



They are overrated!!!!!!!

I don't even hunt with mine.



Some great callmakers listed here. We are lucky to have these folks to build masterpieces.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 30, 2010)

Just a squealing hen...does that count?


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Dec 30, 2010)

i have over 100 Lonnie Mabry call's....had about 20 of his boxes stole when i was moving....hope i never run up on the feller that stole them....and i have a box of fire starters i've bought over the years at shows and stores


----------



## boparks (Dec 30, 2010)

M Sharpe said:


> Bo, I hate to even think about listing them. Makes me think of all the money I've spent down through the years. But I have a few.



In case your wife see's this: 

I'm sure you meant't to say what a great investment you've made thru the years with something that doesn't lose value like the stock market?...and I bet you do have a ton of calls...my list isn't too long to note although for many it would be


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 30, 2010)

Darrin Dawkins, Lamar Williams, Steve Mann, Bob Harwell and Legacy mouth calls are the only call I own.


----------



## trkyburns (Dec 30, 2010)

I still have my original knight & hale fighting purr set. Its hardly ever been used. Could that ever be considered a collector's item?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 30, 2010)

trkyburns said:


> I still have my original knight & hale fighting purr set. Its hardly ever been used. Could that ever be considered a collector's item?



If you find the right person.


----------



## boparks (Dec 30, 2010)

trkyburns said:


> I still have my original knight & hale fighting purr set. Its hardly ever been used. Could that ever be considered a collector's item?



I can tell Mr 01Foreman400  is strongly considering trading that measly collection of his for that hard to find "Fighting Purr Combo Kit" you're carrying there...just don't give in too easily



Actually I had a guy hunting with me back in the 90's right after they came out and one day he got back to the truck with a gobbler over his shoulder and said

" Man! You won't believe it, I couldn't get him to break and come in until I pulled out the fighting purrs and then he ran in"......I went to Walmart the next day and bought me a set.


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 30, 2010)

boparks said:


> In case your wife see's this:
> 
> I'm sure you meant't to say what a great investment you've made thru the years with something that doesn't lose value like the stock market?...and I bet you do have a ton of calls...my list isn't too long to note although for many it would be



That's what I keep telling her.......see keeps rolling her eyes like she doesn't believe me. Made some sort of remark about me not being able to carry all those calls.  Maybe she needs to wait till later on when some of these guys start posting just how much they carry in their vest.


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2010)

all of the calls i've ever used have been cheap wal-mart crap. been able to make it work with them but...meh.


but i won a Tim Sandford pot call and i cant wait to sweet talk em with it this year. _by far_ the best sounding call i've heard.



man, 83 days is going to take for ever


----------



## Nitro (Dec 30, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> Darrin Dawkins, Lamar Williams, Steve Mann, Bob Harwell and Legacy mouth calls are the only call I own.



Darrell, that's a good line up . 

Mr. Lamar is featured in this month's (Jan/Feb) Turkey Country magazine. Good article about him and Mr. Neil.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 30, 2010)

glad turkey country finally had a decent article.  unfortunately, I didnt renew when the magazine went south.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't have many calls, but I have box calls made my Bob Harwell, Jack Scott, Albert Paul, David Hollaran, and Russel Beard. I'm hoping to have my two Steve Mann box calls by this spring also.

As far as other calls go, I've got more mouth calls than I can remember from several people: Tom Teasers, Tim Sanford, etc...

Never have bought any pot calls or trumpets really. Might add some to the arsenal this year though.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 30, 2010)

As I'm just getting started I have only a few. They are what I carry.

Pots
David Mills
Doug Camp

Boxes
Scott's Cutter x2

Push Pin
Joe Hall

I plan to add two pots by the time the season opens.
Tim Standford
Jim Ward


----------



## sman (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the HS starter kit from Walmart!  Came with an owl call and a lil deuce slate.  I can post pics later. Please no pm's trying to buy it.

I would not trade it or my pump action yelper for anything.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 30, 2010)

Pot Calls:
Tim Sanford
Rickey Padgett (ccleroy)
Tom Teaser
Roberts Brothers
Ben Lee (not really a pot call, but it's a slate call so I'll put it here)

Box Calls:
Doug Camp
Neil Cost
My dad
On the list to get a Steve Mann box

Also have a trumpet made by Dad's calls


----------



## silentK (Dec 30, 2010)

trumpets...frank cOx & a recently aquired MKW

pots....mine

boxes...mine


----------



## trkyburns (Dec 30, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> If you find the right person.



Are you the right person? I think you want my fighting purr kit. I like bobby's idea, we could work out a trade. Whaddya say...?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 30, 2010)

Keep lookin.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 30, 2010)

not many compared to you guys, but I've got a few and will add some more over the next few months.

I've got:
tom teaser glass pot
tom teaser slate pot
tim sanford aluminum pot
strait creek double sided
ty slate
ty glass
harwell box
scott's cutter


----------



## sman (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't have any custom calls, but...

I do have 2 Lohman Thunderdomes that I would not sell for $1000 each.  Nearly every bird I have killed since 95 has fallen to this call.  They don't make them anymore.  I did I have 3, but I wore one of them completely out.  I used the call so much that the call eventually got a whole in the middle of the slate.  Finally it gave up the ghost and the slate fell apart.

If anybody here has one and wants to sell it I will gladly send you $100's for everyone you have.


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 30, 2010)

sman said:


> I don't have any custom calls, but...
> 
> I do have 2 Lohman Thunderdomes that I would not sell for $1000 each.  Nearly every bird I have killed since 95 has fallen to this call.  They don't make them anymore.  I did I have 3, but I wore one of them completely out.  I used the call so much that the call eventually got a whole in the middle of the slate.  Finally it gave up the ghost and the slate fell apart.
> 
> If anybody here has one and wants to sell it I will gladly send you $100's for everyone you have.



The pots I use don't require that much calling on to call one in.


----------



## sman (Dec 30, 2010)

M Sharpe said:


> The pots I use don't require that much calling on to call one in.



Neither do mine, the one that broke was 10 years old and been used on every hunt I had been on.  Rain or shine.  In and out of woods.  Dropped in mud, sand, water, etc.  It took a lickin.  I believe my wife even washed it once.


----------



## boparks (Dec 30, 2010)

sman said:


> I don't have any custom calls, but...
> 
> I do have 2 Lohman Thunderdomes that I would not sell for $1000 each.  Nearly every bird I have killed since 95 has fallen to this call.  They don't make them anymore.  I did I have 3, but I wore one of them completely out.  I used the call so much that the call eventually got a whole in the middle of the slate.  Finally it gave up the ghost and the slate fell apart.
> 
> ...




I remember those sman. Not sure but  I think that was Ricky Joes creation for Lohman

I'm partially deaf in one ear because of turning one towards me when i was cutting on it 

Somehow I have been able to hold on to the striker that
came with it but not sure about the call

I'll look around and see if I still have it..if I do I'll give it to you.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 30, 2010)

sman said:


> I don't have any custom calls, but...
> 
> I do have 2 Lohman Thunderdomes that I would not sell for $1000 each.  Nearly every bird I have killed since 95 has fallen to this call.  They don't make them anymore.  I did I have 3, but I wore one of them completely out.  I used the call so much that the call eventually got a whole in the middle of the slate.  Finally it gave up the ghost and the slate fell apart.
> 
> If anybody here has one and wants to sell it I will gladly send you $100's for everyone you have.



The final ingredient to the 7 year secret 

Watch out turkeys...now I know!


----------



## sman (Dec 30, 2010)

boparks said:


> I remember those sman. Not sure but  I think that was Ricky Joes creation for Lohman
> 
> I'm partially deaf in one ear because of turning one towards me when i was cutting on it
> 
> ...



If you do and you don't use it by all means let me know.  I don't have any of the orginal strikers left.  If you find I will meet you whenever and where ever I need to.  I am a rep for a chicken and turkey equipment company and travel all of GA, SC, and a small part of North FL.  Say the word and I am there.  It would be nice to meet you in person one day anyway this would just be an added bonus.


----------



## sman (Dec 30, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> The final ingredient to the 7 year secret
> 
> Watch out turkeys...now I know!



That is just wrong!!!!

You still work at Bass Pro in Macon?  I keep going by the archery dept every so often and haven't seen you yet.


----------



## boparks (Dec 30, 2010)

sman said:


> If you do and you don't use it by all means let me know.  I don't have any of the orginal strikers left.  If you find I will meet you whenever and where ever I need to.  I am a rep for a chicken and turkey equipment company and travel all of GA, SC, and a small part of North FL.  Say the word and I am there.  It would be nice to meet you in person one day anyway this would just be an added bonus.



Consider the striker yours and I'll look for the call Saturday. I can mail it to you although it would be great to meet you after all this time......and you can give me
personal guidance on the 7 Year Secret Thing


----------



## sman (Dec 31, 2010)

boparks said:


> Consider the striker yours and I'll look for the call Saturday. I can mail it to you although it would be great to meet you after all this time......and you can give me
> personal guidance on the 7 Year Secret Thing



You and gut pile both are killing me.

I didn't realize you were living in Canton.  I have been working with a Tyson farmer up there for the last 4 months on some of our equipment.  Been staying at the Holiday Inn Express right behind Crackel Barrell.  Need to let me take you to supper one night, my treat.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 31, 2010)

sman said:


> That is just wrong!!!!
> 
> You still work at Bass Pro in Macon?  I keep going by the archery dept every so often and haven't seen you yet.



PM sent


----------



## sman (Dec 31, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> PM sent



PM replied to... better bring a cooler!


----------



## boparks (Dec 31, 2010)

sman said:


> You and gut pile both are killing me.
> 
> I didn't realize you were living in Canton.  I have been working with a Tyson farmer up there for the last 4 months on some of our equipment.  Been staying at the Holiday Inn Express right behind Crackel Barrell.  Need to let me take you to supper one night, my treat.



Im not 2 miles away from the Cracker Barrell.   Love to hook up with you


----------



## Wacenturion (Dec 31, 2010)

A chest full of calls that I've collected over the years which include.....Lamar Williams (several boxes and paddles), Frank Cox (several trumpets and pot calls), Doug Camp (several box calls and paddles), old Lynches (50's-60's), to mention a few.

Recent additions......several nice pot calls from Tim (Rutnstrut)...one in particular he parted with.

Too many other calls to remember.  Too lazy this late to go through the display case.  Mostly older factory stuff from 30-40 years ago as well as other call makers.

Had a few chances to buy an occasional Neil Cost call within reason, and recall thinking...man...I've got too many calls already...I passed.....dah

Do have a nice autographed Neil Cost NWTF Chapter cap though in the case though right next to one from Walter Parrot...that he gave to me after hunting with him back in the 90's.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 1, 2011)

Nothing really special except for Tim Sandford's 3.25" Copper over Glass and Tommy Walton's Call Girl. My Dymanic Calls Slate over Glass in black cherry is pretty good. Have several box calls but nothing in the class as have been mentioned before. 

Am expecting another Tim Sandford call as I've got another one of his in the works. After the huge success with his copper pot, I gave him another challenge.


----------



## muddpuppi (Jan 1, 2011)

M Sharpe said:


> Bo, I hate to even think about listing them. Makes me think of all the money I've spent down through the years. But I have a few.



Mark dont be shy now ya know ya wife wont hurt ya...lol....i know 2 ya got and 1 ya will be usin come spring....by the way i made it over...lol...


----------



## swamppirate (Jan 1, 2011)

Perfection Screamin Demon
HS Black Magic

2 Old (1970's) Lynch box Calls

HS Split V IV


----------



## muddpuppi (Jan 1, 2011)

MuddPuppi Custom Calls
trumpets
pots and strikers 
locators
2 - SS Custom Calls  short boxes


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 1, 2011)

muddpuppi said:


> i know 2 ya got and 1 ya will be usin come spring



You got that right!!! Can't hardly wait till spring.


----------



## muddpuppi (Jan 1, 2011)

we gona have to go get em this yr....


----------



## 3CB (Jan 2, 2011)

Probably missed a few!!!
Box calls

Marlin Watkins, fiddle box
Albert Paul, Cost short box
No Bull CC/ Tim Bullock, pee wee
Reynold's, Carolina long box
Twisting Creek Calls/Jeff McKamey, Cost Short box
Primos, box cutter
Twin pines, half moon box
Misfire, cost short box
Dad's, long box
Ken Spencer, Cost short box
JC calls long box
my own style short box and Cost style long box calls

Pots

Cody
Pappy's
Light out custom calls / several 
Madhatter, aluminium
Slaton custom call, titanium surface and ceramic
Woodhaven, several 
Southland, Bronze glass
Madd

push pull

Camp caller
Payne

Scratchers
Reynolds Little hybred
Charlie Parish

Trumpets
Home made wing bone
Tim Clayton custom calls Cherry and derlin


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 2, 2011)

box calls-
Marlin Watkins
Bob Harwell
Al Shoemaker
David Mills
Charles Anderson
Larry Gresser
Jack Scott

pot calls-
Alex Williams
Arlen TenKley
AJ calls
Genes Custom
Steve Reeves
Alan Sentell
Heirloom

trumpets-
Pappy's
Alan Sentell
Dave Constantine
Turpin

gobble box-
Tom Brunning

trough calls-
Tom Brunning
Shorty Scheidiger

scratch box-
Al Shoemaker
Mel Cumbus ( my favorite)

tube calls-
David Mills
Matt McClain

wingbones-
Gerry Bramblett


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 2, 2011)

Here are a few of my Turkey Calls...Some of the ones that stand out in my mind are: Lamar Williams 1997 Boat Paddle, Albert Paul Ebony and Holy Henry Davis Short Box, Wildtalker Snakewood and Holly 20 Check Box, Frank Hegler French Walnut Trumpet Call, Wildtalker Delrin Trumpet Call, Charlie Parrish Box Calls etc. etc. I have a whole other Cabinet full of calls that I don't have a picture of!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2011)

I have some calls from the most talented callmakers on this forum. Here is one that was made by my Grandfather, when he was a boy. This one is close to 100 years old now.


----------



## sman (Jan 2, 2011)

Holly smokes Tim!!!  You could use a different call everyday of turkey season for the next 20 years and still not work them all!!!  Impressive!!!


----------



## sman (Jan 2, 2011)

Nic, I would be afraid to use that call due to its age.  Bet that it will last another 100 years though.  The history behind it would make me want to knock some noggins with it though.  Very nice!!!


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 4, 2011)

sman said:


> Holly smokes Tim!!!  You could use a different call everyday of turkey season for the next 20 years and still not work them all!!!  Impressive!!!



I have been very fortunate since I started making Turkeys Calls in 98-99 to be able to aquire a lot of different Tuyrkey Calls by making trades with other Call Makers, off of E-Bay or Buying them directly from other Call Makers and Freinds at the Shows that I attend every year! I have a bunch more Calls (i.e. Wingbones, Trumpet Calls, Pot Calls, Box Calls etc. etc.) that are in Storage Boxes under those shelfs or in another Cabinet beside those shelfs! I try to kill a bird with a call, write the kill date on the bottom and then retire it! I find myself using mostly calls that I have made and been successful with over and over again! The only thing better than calling one in and harvesting him...is calling one up with a call you made and harvesting him!


----------



## trkyburns (Jan 4, 2011)

Tim, that is one heck of a collection man!


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 5, 2011)

trkyburns said:


> Tim, that is one heck of a collection man!



Thanks! One of these days I need to get them all out, take pictures, catalog them and put them all in my Computer or on a Disk for safe keeping! A lot of those Calls have gone up significantly in value since I got them!


----------



## stumpy1 (Jan 5, 2011)

here are a few I own but it was taken several years ago and there are some more now (obsessed much)


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok Tim and stumpy.  You two both need to start going to "Call Therapy" and see if they can help you.  I think they would tell you that you guys need more display racks or cabinets to hold more calls would probably be the only anedote.


----------



## boparks (Jan 6, 2011)

Man!!

What an awesome collection you two have.....unbelieveable


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Jan 6, 2011)

nice....


----------



## Gadget (Jan 6, 2011)

stumpy1 said:


> here are a few I own but it was taken several years ago and there are some more now (obsessed much)





Wow........... stumpy you win, that's one heckuva collection.


 you still have a lot of room on that lower left self..........


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 6, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Wow........... stumpy you win, that's one heckuva collection.
> 
> 
> you still have a lot of room on that lower left self..........



Stumpy that is one heck of a Collection! You must have wiped out a whole HERD of Elephants to make all those Ivory Trumpet Mouthpieces! I still have all my Scratch Boxes, Turtle Shells, Trumpets, Tube Calls and Wingbone Calls are all in Rubbermaid Boxes to keep them more organized! I hope some more of the Big Time Call Collectors post up some pictures of their Collections! I bet Gobblinglawyer and Nitro have a lot of Calls that people would like to see!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 6, 2011)

rutandstrut said:


> Stumpy that is one heck of a Collection! You must have wiped out a whole HERD of Elephants to make all those Ivory Trumpet Mouthpieces! I still have all my Scratch Boxes, Turtle Shells, Trumpets, Tube Calls and Wingbone Calls are all in Rubbermaid Boxes to keep them more organized! I hope some more of the Big Time Call Collectors post up some pictures of their Collections! I bet Gobblinglawyer and Nitro have a lot of Calls that people would like to see!




yeah I heard ole GL has a couple........  maybe even a few..


----------



## Trizey (Jan 6, 2011)

There is always someone out there with more!!  Nice collection Stumpy!


----------



## boparks (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea............. I think I'll go back and delete the photo with my Barbie Doll table collection of calls after seeing Tim's and Stumpy's collection ...good gosh!!!!!.......


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 6, 2011)

Next time my wife says something about me buying a new call to add to my meager nearly non existent collection of hunting calls,  I'm going to show her Tim's and Stumpy's collections and tell her count her blessings as it could be worst.


----------



## boparks (Jan 6, 2011)

Seeing Stumpy's crowded collection of trumpets caused me to remember sneaking into my parents room when I was a kid and getting into the big box of Valentine candy my dad gave my mom.

I would eat several pieces and thenspread out and re-arrange what was left so it didn't look like any were gone.........

I wonder if Stumpy would even notice?


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 6, 2011)

awesome collection of calls guys, Stumpy how do you keep up with them? Unreal collection!


----------



## 3chunter (Jan 19, 2011)

My little call collection.  Currently working on getting some more box calls.
  I have a few carved IHW calls, steve mann long and standard box, IHW trumpet, pot calls from gary anderson,redbeard,aj reynolds,steve reeves, tim sandford, david halloran,ron clough,cody,woodhaven,larry gresser


----------



## boparks (Jan 19, 2011)

3chunter said:


> My little call collection.  Currently working on getting some more box calls.
> I have a few carved IHW calls, steve mann long and standard box, IHW trumpet, pot calls from gary anderson,redbeard,aj reynolds,steve reeves, tim sandford, david halloran,ron clough,cody,woodhaven,larry gresser



I'd say you've got the materials needed to kill a turkey or two


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 19, 2011)

boparks said:


> I'd say you've got the materials needed to kill a turkey or two



Thats for sure, Nice collection!


----------



## 3chunter (Jan 19, 2011)

Out of my pot calls I can honestly say that the best 5 are:
1.  A tie between a gary anderson bubinga crystal and a tim sandford copper
2.  Tim sandford glass
3. Redbeard osage slate(it will sing)
4.  Larry gresser copper
5.  Reynolds aluminum(new design he just started last season)

I got to say Tim sandford makes a great turkey call!


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 19, 2011)

3chunter said:


> ...
> 1. ... a tim sandford copper
> ...
> 4.  Larry gresser copper
> ...



Is that Tim's new 3.25 in copper? If so what's your impressions between it and Larry's copper?


----------



## 3chunter (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I just played em and its a pretty close race. I have the gresser in that pink wood and tim's is a ziricote.   Seems like larry's is a little louder at the top end of the yelp but I don't think there is much difference as far as sound.  I would say that Tim's call has a little more rasp at the end of the yelp.   I have tried to play both to compare them before and I would have to say usually Tims call has the edge but I'd give the edge today to larry's call.  Tomorrow I may like Tims call more but that's how good both sound.  They are both excellent calls!


----------

